# Netflix vs. Hulu



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

I have no one else to ask, so I figured I'd give the room a try. Currently I've had netflix this whole year, streaming through my PS3 and my bluray upstairs. But I've been thinking of switching for quite sometime. I love anime, and it seems to lack on that. And then lately I've for a large increase in B-rated movies, or just ish that never changes. Any one try both and care to chime in. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mcgilvrey007 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hulu has the tv shows I like to watch like South Park of the Colbert Report, so it's more of a question about what content you want


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Yeah for more TV shows, Hulu is the best but Netflix has the most movies. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk.


----------



## BoomHz (Apr 20, 2007)

I don't do many TV shows.......Sons of Anarchy, Anime................I do wish for better movies selection, and it's not sounding like Hulu wants to help with that. It's sad. I guess I shouldn't expect too much for eight bucks a month, but damn it. Any one else with opinions, thanks for the input guys.


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

I found the Netflix "online" selection of movies lacking: Netflix - Unlimited TV Shows & Movies Online . Might try the DVD by mail if they still do it, I think it has everything that has been released.

And since I don't watch a lot of TV Hulu failed by not having my 2 favorite shows.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

TV gets in the way of car audio.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

I got netfix but am dissapointed cause the audio isnt in 5.1 and video isnt great resolution either....not sure if hulu is better or not.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Frankly I've tried them all and all of them suck. I have Amazon Prime for the shipping essentially and I get the videos. I've gone through everything on Netflix, Hulu, and Amazon that's worth watching to me - mostly because I refuse to my Charter a zillion dollars a month for cable. So in the end I've basically moved on from TV... which is nice.

Just so sick of all the commercials and lack of interesting content.


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

Don't watch much TV but we do use Netflix-DVD by mail. We watch a few movies every now and then. 

Wish I could cancel the stupid cable-----over priced TW cable!

My daughter wouldn't know what to do without the TV tho.................


...............Never tried HULU.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Been with Netflix for a while now and like it pretty good. It aint perfect but for $8 a month, dont see much to ***** about. 

I tried Hulu Plus and it had nothing more than Netflix and had commercials in some shows so I didnt even make it out of my 7 day free trial before canceling. 

I also tried Amazon Prime. I dont have Prime because I dont buy that much stuff from them (do Newegg and Crutchfield mostly) and $80 is too much to pay to get "free shipping". I signed up because I wanted the latest episodes of Walking Dead but even with Prime, you still have to pay to watch them at $2 an episode. So I cancelled that one too. If they were $7 a month Id probably keep it but you have to do a 1 time payment of $80 every year and that just aint worth it. Ill still use them to rent movies though as they seem to have pretty recent releases. 

But yeah. Netflix is really the only thing worth it. Has a larger selection than all the others and costs the same. Hulu has a smaller selection and commercials so I dont see why anyone would want to subscribe to them at all. And Amazon is pretty good but $80 a whack makes it not worth it. When they go to monthly payments I might give them another try.


----------



## .69077 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have Netflix with 2 Blurays out at a time. Takes them forever to add streaming movies.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

Im using a Roku on both our tv's. Love those little things. So much easier to navigate around than my old Blu-Ray player. Plus you can get other channels too so we've got PBS Kids which is free and has all the cartoons that my little boy likes to watch. If youre cutting the cord from cable/satellite, an over the air antenna is mandatory and a Roku or similar device almost is as well.


----------



## luisc202 (Oct 29, 2013)

Damn I use both plus Verizon FIOS and don't want to think of how much I could save .


----------



## Bass911 (Jan 13, 2009)

probillygun said:


> I got netfix but am dissapointed cause the audio isnt in 5.1 and video isnt great resolution either....not sure if hulu is better or not.


Netflix does have 5.1. Everything is not in 5.1, but your receiver will decode it if the title you're watching has 5.1. You might have to change neflix setting or tv audio output setting, but Netflix definitely has 5.1.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Quality of Netflix stream depends on network capability .slow connection Netflix adapts on the fly. And 5.1 shows marked and definitely 5.1 if your company neutron speed up to it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## rob feature (Nov 15, 2015)

Netflix does 1080 and 5.1 just fine here. Hulu too. 

To repeat what's already been said, at the moment Netflix is better for movies & Hulu is better for TV shows. If you can't find something new to watch between the two, you watch too much TV


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

MacLeod said:


> Been with Netflix for a while now and like it pretty good. It aint perfect but for $8 a month, dont see much to ***** about.
> 
> I tried Hulu Plus and it had nothing more than Netflix and had commercials in some shows so I didnt even make it out of my 7 day free trial before canceling.
> 
> ...


If you buy much of anything from Amazon, the $100/year for prime is worth it, IMO. The free shipping plus video service is a decent value. I have Netflix and Amazon Prime. Like another reviewer said, the commercials in Hulu turned me off, and I cancelled before my trial ended.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Old thread, but I have both Hulu and Netflix, they can both be frustrating in that they have so much content but so much of it is also poor. We cancelled DirecTV about 18 months ago I think, my kids were watching mostly Netflix, my wife also typically watched Netflix. For the handful of shows we do watch some are now on Hulu or streaming via other methods.


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

if it wasn't for watching baseball games, I'd cancel cable as well, since most of what we watch is on Netflix/Amazon anyway.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

mrnix said:


> if it wasn't for watching baseball games, I'd cancel cable as well, since most of what we watch is on Netflix/Amazon anyway.


That was one of my biggest things with cancelling, I like to watch Formula 1 (along with a ton of other motorsport) and the Premier League. But, the savings each month more than make up for the headache of trying to watch them.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

We just grabbed a Roku stick to test out SlingTV with the Netflix and Amazon Prime.
We cut out cable several years ago and when we moved we went back to it(under $99/month all in for cable and broadband). I am ready to cut it out and just do the $55/month broadband


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Use an antenna. I have one on the roof. Get 60 channels, probably 40 unique. Netflix and Amazon Prime through Roku and I'm set. Digital broadcast is the best kept secret out there. Higher quality picture than cable or satellite and free.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Rudeboy said:


> Use an antenna. I have one on the roof. Get 60 channels, probably 40 unique. Netflix and Amazon Prime through Roku and I'm set. Digital broadcast is the best kept secret out there. Higher quality picture than cable or satellite and free.


Exactly.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Rudeboy said:


> Use an antenna. I have one on the roof. Get 60 channels, probably 40 unique. Netflix and Amazon Prime through Roku and I'm set. Digital broadcast is the best kept secret out there. Higher quality picture than cable or satellite and free.


Where are you located in MD? I've been considering going this route. I am a couple miles north of Hagerstown. But I am not sure of digital broadcast in my area.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Old Skewl said:


> Where are you located in MD? I've been considering going this route. I am a couple miles north of Hagerstown. But I am not sure of digital broadcast in my area.


Check your address here TV Fool it will give you a good indicator of what you can pick up with an OTA antenna. I looked into it a while back, but where I am without a roof mounted amplified antenna I am out of luck for picking up over the air channels. 

Even with the roof mounted amplified antenna it still shows that I may only get a handful of channels.


----------



## mrnix (Mar 2, 2009)

Rudeboy said:


> Use an antenna. I have one on the roof. Get 60 channels, probably 40 unique. Netflix and Amazon Prime through Roku and I'm set. Digital broadcast is the best kept secret out there. Higher quality picture than cable or satellite and free.


I'm aware. My house already had a big antenna installed in the attic, which I have used on occasion. Too bad the antenna doesn't pick up Fox Sports Midwest...


----------



## Weigel21 (Sep 8, 2014)

I've got both Netflix and Hulu Plus, for Anime Hulu is the way to go, though most of it is in Japanese with subtitles (shouldn't have given up on learning Japanese... damn it). Back when this question was first posted, there was a fair amount of Anime on Netflx (much of which was English dubbed), but now, it's a very small selection, which I've either seen or have no interest in watching.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 16, 2005)

Old Skewl said:


> Where are you located in MD? I've been considering going this route. I am a couple miles north of Hagerstown. But I am not sure of digital broadcast in my area.


Finksburg. Get Baltimore, Annapolis, Washington and Fairfax. Also get York, PA, but all of their channels are redundant.


----------

